# 2006 Pics of the Year......



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

How bout it ladies and gents...

Show me yours and I'll show you mine....

What's your favorite moment caught on film for the 2006 fishing season....

Shoot....may even get flea and the moderators ta vote for the best one.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*My Favs...*

My daughter bowed up with a hungry Blue fish..











princess watch the hit.










My son starting to understand why Dad does this...










And my son with a hard fighting lady fish...









Last but not least was my wife large Pompano..









Man I love fishing with the family...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice shots VC !!!!

You know what they say ... A family that fishes together .......

Uhh ... They FISH Together !!  

You caught more than a bunch nice feesh their my friend


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

ya'll come check out my site and send me some of ur pics so i can put them on my site for everyone to see u can either e-mail them to me or pm them to me but please send me some pics and info so i can post them i'm beggin you.  
http://www.freewebs.com/skinskin713/


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hard to follow those awesome family shots. Nice fish too.  

My biggest fish this year.











37"
.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Kims red...Cause it isher best red from the surf... She wanted he best red in there also...









She will deliver my fourth child within a week... 
This is my favorite catch...


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the baby gonna grow up to be a big fisher just like daddy!!!  
Tight lines and God bless. <>< <>< <>< 

http://www.freewebs.com/skinskin713/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics*

Congrats on the new arrival VIC........


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

My daughter's first pike (and topwater at that)









One of her Ontario Smallmouth









Other Daughter's Ontario Smallmouth









A smallmouth and walleye









Me and the girls at Niagara









And Lastly, Me fighting a Pawley Island Shark


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Vic and Jeff,
Glad you're enjoying the little ones while they're growing up. Its easy to get caught up in the day to day and not enjoy their youth.

I have 4 kids also, and the youngest turns 18 next month. The years start to go by way too fast if you're not careful.  
.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Vic and Jeff,
> Glad you're enjoying the little ones while they're growing up. Its easy to get caught up in the day to day and not enjoy their youth.
> 
> I have 4 kids also, and the youngest turns 18 next month. The years start to go by way too fast if you're not careful.
> .



Bubba you and I are going to need to get a drink cause I am flipping out.... You need to show me the way in dealing with four children...

GREAT PICS of the girls singletjeff... Got to love the one when she is holding a fish and in the background a guy is hooked up!!!
I love of they seem to smile more when the hold a fish then when they do all most anything... 
I love taking my family fishing... It is the best...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, Here's mine....

Ms. RR hooked up at sunrise at the JaxPier...










56 minutes later, the end result... 










Me and the Miz, hooked up with big reds, 30 minutes before the end of our trip...










And this one is also a favorite...My friend BartyB, and a nice lady named Flora Carter. Bart hooked this fish and handed his rod to her. It was a hard fight, in a crowd, and Miss Flora ended up with the biggest fish of her life!










It's been a GOOD year, all the way around.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

VICIII said:


> Bubba you and I are going to need to get a drink cause I am flipping out.... You need to show me the way in dealing with four children...


Yes, sometimes drinking helps.   



> I love taking my family fishing... It is the best...


You got it. Once they grow up, those fishing trip memories will be BIG on the list, for you and for them.
Kids aren't easy, but they're worth it.  

My oldest started his own business, next is married, next is deep into nursing school, last starts college next year. 
I think I see the light at the end of the tunnel.     
.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Yes, sometimes drinking helps.
> 
> 
> You got it. Once they grow up, those fishing trip memories will be BIG on the list, for you and for them.
> ...



Sounds like you did a great job...Congratz...!! 
ps is it ever easy??


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Rr*

Great pics..
Get the one with Mrs RR in the sunset framed for Christmas! What a great pic! Good color and great shot...
Even Barty b found his way in..!! 
See woman can smile bigger than us when they catch a fish!!
Great pics RR and nice reds..!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Man*

That's just not right!!!!!!!!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Those*

are some great pictures guys....I am glad to see fishing will be a lasting thing in your familys. Nothing can beat a kid smile while he fighting a big one...  again thanks for bringing up memorys i had with my dad If it wasnt for him, i wouldnt have never pick up fishing. Those pictures (familys) are priceless


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Ntkg........*

Paybacks an *itch..... 

Guess I don't feel that bad when that rusty nail sinker penetrated your foot @ the Point during cobia season....I think I got a pic of that somewhere.

BTW....during the Wilber's Beach Bash .4....Rob re-told the story of when ya almost drowned at the Point....yakking out baits....ya about made your girl cry...but everyones laughing about it now ...

Got nuthin but love for the A/C.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

NTKG-that is hysterical dude. I bet you didn't hang around for long after snapping that shot...









I like this photo of bluefish on a perfect day in North Inlet Pawley's Island....









Here is my future fisherwoman....









She's not intimidated by the ocean one bit...









I never took a camera along unless my wife was along, that's going to change next year....

Great looking families guys


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Ahhh... Tournament fee-$75. Gas down and back-$70. Beer-$100. Room-$50/night. Picture of a live slippery eel on Al's face while sleeping-Priceless...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*That light in the tunnel*

At this point you know that it is not a train comming. I have four children. Three of them are girls. I asked my oldest if she was kissing boys. She said with a straight face, "no dad I kiss girls". She laughed and said she kisses her boyfriend.   I told her that she is not allowed to kiss anyone outside of the family till she graduates college.

Just yesterday it seemed she was catching fish at the lake with her Pa


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

call me biased but i like this one alot


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

this ones good too










talk about a lucky guy.. who would marry this one?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

big el and teo... limited after being up all night with work in the morning.. i got a real good one of teo by his truck but he made me promise not to post it....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

teo after he bled and gutted one of his would be citation fish... starting 06 off right


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i like this one....










i just cant get it out of my head....


this one is fun too

fyremanjeff with a HOG










i think one of jeffs fingernails or teeth were bigger than this guys head!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

cobia season.... us paper boys sitting up till 4am drinking (some of us still drink 211) and waking up at 5 to grab a spot on the beach.... 








the AC and the original +1, hell he's not even that anymore I claim him as AC at this point....

another one of al... this guy.. geez eels on his face... now look else he does









did ya'll notice al's smoth hairless legs?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*ohh..its on Neil...*

OHHH...It's like that NTKG? .....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> teo after he bled and gutted one of his would be citation fish... starting 06 off right



Heard the story from Fish Militia that you tried to get your papers on them fish....but were vetoed...Guess no one told ya that a gutted fish don't count


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Neil....you look good in the pic...wish I had a camera the following day...when you were sobbing like a baby with a nail sinker jabbed in your toe*










*Neil...thanks for the water bottle spray....I did about pee in my shorts when Ted whooped your a$$ on the deck....thought you Asians knew kung fu. *


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

my 1st striper paper


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Man, this is going to be a tough competition... I don't want to influence the judges but I have Mrs. RR hooked up at dawn with a slight edge over Vic's girl bent up with hungry blue, NTKG's yak cobia and RH's monster rock. Tough choices... Good thread


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I sure wish I knew how to post pics in the actual thread.  

This is one of my favorites of the year.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2971&cat=500

The pic of Neil with the yak cobia is my other favorite.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

type this on the outside of your like

you link = http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Drum1.jpg


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> type this on the outside of your like
> 
> you link = http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Drum1.jpg


dood thats a pig!

yah know you like the pic of the big cobia better!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Heard the story from Fish Militia that you tried to get your papers on them fish....but were vetoed...Guess no one told ya that a gutted fish don't count




last i heard boss, ya wouldnt know a thing about a striper thats been gutted that still weighed citation....

unless ya want to publically lemme know im mistaken!!!!!!!

yeah its like that.. 

like ric says "i love this game"


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Edit.

Still having trouble.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)




----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

steps-
1)press post repy
2)just above the body of the message is a line of options (the first choice is B for bold)/
3)click the 5 option from the right with has a mountain on in it. This is the "image" tab
4)"http://" will be highlighted. Hit "backspace" to erase the "http" (leave the "http://" there if your link starts with www)
5)paste you link in the available space 
6)click OK

That should work for you


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Trying this pic thing again. Thanks for the help, everyone.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

NTKG said:


> this ones good too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know it's best to leave "Sleeping Grizzlies" alone


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Ya know it's best to leave "Sleeping Grizzlies" alone


of course!!!! only a [email protected] would wake asleeping grizzly.... 

i on the otherhand photographed a drooly teddy!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> of course!!!! only a [email protected] would wake asleeping grizzly....
> 
> i on the otherhand photographed a drooly teddy!


Looks more like a droolin' orangutan.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Well RR got the one of the red up for me so here's the rest
My sons first Pomp








His first whiting (actually first surf fish)








and what I do before work sometimes








The ladies in my life








Only a fisherman knows the feeling


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Excellent shots, barty b... MOST AWESOME!!

Jim


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Railroader said:


> 56 minutes later.


?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

NTKG said:


> ?


It took her 56 min. to land the fish (light tackle)


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

*a few more fav's*


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*My largest striped bass on a lure...*










27 pounds/40 inches/24" girth.

IRI jetty at night (Is there any other time to fish?) 

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*My largest striped bass on a lure...*

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2454/cat/500/ppuser/11238

27 pounds/40 inches/24" girth.

IRI jetty at night (Is there any other time to fish?) 

Sandcrab


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

sweet pics rockhead got to love that one by the bridge. can't beat a beautiful day of fishing.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

thanks, the one of me fishing by the bridge was on a small island somewhere between Marathon Key and Key West, FL


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2454/cat/500/ppuser/11238
> 
> 27 pounds/40 inches/24" girth.
> 
> ...


 That pic of the jetty with those birds workin is what I live for.. Great pics,Sandcrab...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*PIctures*

Sorry for the large pictures.

My Pops Second Citation Drum, Right of of CB about three years ago. We were jigging Grey trout, he caught it on Eight pound test line. (notice the guide on the rod where he bent it on the gunnel getting him in the boat)










Grouper, Spearfishing. Gags, loads of fun.










My Bro Jose, First and only Citation Drum, (First Drum he ever caught, November Last Year at Ramp 34 south.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Edit - I'm mentally challenged.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

One of the tuna that I caught in San Diego this summer!

Brittany


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry, everyone. I give up.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i believe thats a yellowtail isn't it Brittany


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> One of the tuna that I caught in San Diego this summer!
> 
> Brittany



nice fish,but..im prettty sure thats a yellowtail, a type of jack, and not a tuna


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Br got to it first...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes you are correct. That is a yellow tail. I was going to post a different picture but changed at the last minute and forgot to edit my message. Here is the albacore tuna that I aslo caught in San Diego. It's not a clear picture and the logo covers it but you get the idea!  

Brittany


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Was hard to decide but even though I look like I'm about to have a stroke this is my fav as it was my first Va paper fish and biggest at 47"FL.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

well I reckon i'll post up even though they were caught on a boat. Nice fish everybody

First kings caught on the boat









US Open KMT


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i was pretty stoked about this one..











i vote for NTKG's cobe.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

thats a beast lemon dude, awesome catch


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*ryan...*

That is H U G E !
Now tell the story.. How long were you running up and down the beach...?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

uncdub13 said:


> i was pretty stoked about this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget Neils cobe, he was sleeping when it hit. Thats a very nice shark from th beach..


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

VICIII said:


> That is H U G E !
> Now tell the story.. How long were you running up and down the beach...?


took 45 min to an hour i think, didnt really run up and down the beach...mainly just straight out. definitely wasnt easy to turn him around. there's a report to go with the pic i posted back in august somewhere.

i wasnt asleep when it hit, but probably just as incoherent. cobe in the yak gets the vote any day.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

lol. man i wasnt asleep when it hit... i dont think... i dont know!


whatever man... thats a hell of a shark man... no bs there... thats a BIG fish. that cobe wasnt even big man.


you coming up for new years dub? its gonna be cool man hit us up, i know you aint got school then


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ill be partyin here for actual new years but i might slide up that way sometime that week. actually, i was thinkin bout headin north tomorrow. got a buddy stayin in nags head so i thought about fishin OI or somethin. talked to rick about yakkin for those stripers up his way but it would mean a lot more drivin. cant decide. what should i do?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*From Newsjeff*

Some of my favorites from this year.

NTKG yak fishin'. 










Al getting the skunk off. Notice how far that drum took him down the beach. Those rods in the background were his starting point. It's OK, Al. I like ya even if you fight a fish like a gurl. 

Al, I had a blast fishin' with ya. I hope to spend more time on the beach with ya next year. 










I had a good year with da trout. Grays in the Sping and an awsome Fall with da specks. This was my first fish on my first yak. 










My first cobie. I want to thank Neil for his help with this one. I learned a lot from ya, bud. Some things in life are priceless. Thank you, my brother.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

IMHO.

Well, dub, you got my vote. That is a flat out awesome shark from the beach. 

#1











Considering this is a "Pics of the Year" thread, not actually "fish" of the year...

Here is our future. Couldn't be better.

#2











And last, but definitely not least.... 

#3










must be the belt.  
.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

BubbaBlue said:


> IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah me too... i didnt want to be the first one.. but this one gets mine! HA


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

You guys just like the fish right...
If you look you will see she is on the beach with a nice red... 
She is my best catch.. 
she can fish all day in the rain as well...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

uncdub13 said:


> i was pretty stoked about this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Helluva nice shark man, I cant wait till they come back next year.


----------



## TN BOY (Aug 3, 2006)

Can fish all day in the rain to? Forget the Red, you must be one heck of a fisherman to land that catch. Congrads:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dood your one of the luckiest men in the world. a great family and a wife who'll fish with ya.... 

fred and trish.. thats about all i know... thats something i want.... lucky basturds


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

barty b said:


> Helluva nice shark man, I cant wait till they come back next year.


dood that thing really is that big!!!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

TN BOY said:


> Can fish all day in the rain to? Forget the Red, you must be one heck of a fisherman to land that catch. Congrads:


get the rim shot ready...
"Its all in how you work your rod...."
sorry could not let it pass.....


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Well said, Vic... well said, indeed!!

Jim


----------

